# Ideal liquid fuel



## Jimmy Genset (Sep 10, 2021)

Basically if you could have a 2kW lightweight IC generator that can run on any one liquid fuel what would you want that fuel to be?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

For Short Term, I like gasoline with a propane conversion . For occasinal outages, you can use the propane, its clean and doesnt go bad. Once Propane is gone, switch over to gasoline, It should be easier to find than diesel. At least for the first few months of TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I doubt there's any reliable, easy-to-source, cheap liquid fuel that will store for very long.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Diesel would be my choice. Mainly because you can run it on other things besides diesel.


----------



## Jimmy Genset (Sep 10, 2021)

I've got this idea to make an all in one ethanol still / power-heat cogeneration system. Grow your own corn and feed the thing with corn then get ethanol and power out.


----------



## Jimmy Genset (Sep 10, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I doubt there's any reliable, easy-to-source, cheap liquid fuel that will store for very long.


If it's not liquid fuel then what is your preferred power generation method when shtf?


----------



## Jimmy Genset (Sep 10, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Diesel would be my choice. Mainly because you can run it on other things besides diesel.


Would you pay $8k for a military grade 2kW generator that can run on any liquid fuel? (Within reason)


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Jimmy Genset said:


> If it's not liquid fuel then what is your preferred power generation method when shtf?


Solar




Jimmy Genset said:


> Would you pay $8k for a military grade 2kW generator that can run on any liquid fuel? (Within reason)


Wait for it..... here comes the pitch!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

When did I say I'd spent 8k on a diesel generator?? Why would anybody spend 8K on one?? Heck no but my genny would be diesel powered. If I wanted to attract the whole neighborhood to my local. 

Question was about what fuel. I'd never have a genny running in a SHTF scenario. I want to make it past the first couple days. Don't assume.


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

So not to tell too many secretes you can always collect the oil out of the capacitor banks on your everyday electric poles. Yes you can run a genny off this and as long as you can pull a trigger you can capture the oil.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

Smit974 said:


> So not to tell too many secretes you can always collect the oil out of the capacitor banks on your everyday electric poles. Yes you can run a genny off this and as long as you can pull a trigger you can capture the oil.


I've seen this attempted before and its pretty difficult to gather much liquid falling from a tiny hole at 20' or higher. I haven't tried myself, of course, but it seems that you'd need a ton of these to run anything for any amount of time.


----------

